# CNC Is Awesome!!!



## CNC Dude (Feb 23, 2014)

No, really! CNC Is Awesome!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUCZ0YGzlls&feature=share&list=UUNTi4Drb3WqJ68Zdcudo4zg


----------



## Ray C (Feb 23, 2014)

LOL!  Cracked me up, Bro...



Ray


----------



## xalky (Feb 23, 2014)

:lmao: I watched the next video in the playlist too. I speaka spanglich too. My wife is Porto Rican , So, I'm entitled to laugh.:rofl: .......She doesn't always think I'm funny.....which makes it even funnier.:rofl:


Marcel


----------



## sinebar (Feb 23, 2014)

That is awesome!
You can make parts for only $25 (+$10Grand for the Tormach!)


----------



## AlanR (Feb 23, 2014)

sinebar said:


> That is awesome!
> You can make parts for only $25 (+$10Grand for the Tormach!)


Plus whatever the cutters and incidentals cost.


----------



## Ray C (Feb 23, 2014)

sinebar said:


> That is awesome!
> You can make parts for only $25 (+$10Grand for the Tormach!)



If I were to make a video like that, my wife and kids would probably throw a net over me and call the men in white suits.  In my shop, I screw around like that all the time (when it's safe of course) but, I just don't have the guts to video it....

I gotta agree with you there Sinebar...  Nothing comes out of my manual mill or lathe for less than 50 bucks (unless it's something really simple).  I'm setting up my 45-CNC mill in response to a job request that pays a couple grand per batch with a guaranteed 6 batches a year...  Pretty simple part but can only be done w/CNC.  Unit price is about $125 per part (unloaded cost).


Ray


----------



## churchjw (Feb 23, 2014)

Loved the video.  

Jeff


----------



## David Kirtley (Feb 23, 2014)

Hey, he's having fun. I have a high tolerance to amateur videos. I subscribed. You never know what you will pick up.


----------



## CNC Dude (Feb 23, 2014)

sinebar said:


> That is awesome!
> You can make parts for only $25 (+$10Grand for the Tormach!)



Actually, I think the lens deserves an explanation. If I wanted to buy a lens assembly from my laser distributor the cost came to something like $560 + tax and S&H. But then I found I could buy just the lens on eBay, and from China, for about $23.00. The aluminum came from scrap pieces I had lying around, and the glue... Man, I don't even know how to account for that one. Micro cents?

Anyway, I just guesstimated at $25.00

Now, needless to say, it is not like I bought the Tormach so I could make the lens holder ;-)

BTW, now all I need to do is need about 400-800 lens assemblies and the machine will be... BAM!!! paid in for. No worries. With all the scientific advancements in life prolongation, this is becoming more and more doable!

- - - Updated - - -



Ray C said:


> If I were to make a video like that, my wife and kids would probably throw a net over me and call the men in white suits.  In my shop, I screw around like that all the time (when it's safe of course) but, I just don't have the guts to video it....
> 
> I gotta agree with you there Sinebar...  Nothing comes out of my manual mill or lathe for less than 50 bucks (unless it's something really simple).  I'm setting up my 45-CNC mill in response to a job request that pays a couple grand per batch with a guaranteed 6 batches a year...  Pretty simple part but can only be done w/CNC.  Unit price is about $125 per part (unloaded cost).
> 
> ...



Well, it is all relative! My family knows that if I ever become very serious and don't treat life in a jokingly manner, they should, at least, get me an MRI. Chances are there is a brain tumor messing up my "Class Clown" personality.

Darned bastard tumors...

Now I do admit that playing drums with a pair of TTS mounted end mills was 100% irresponsible. After I did it I was thinking I could have chopped off half my face, had Murphy decided to play one of his "bad luck acts" on me. Needless to say, I won't try that again. So the existing footage will have to do!


----------



## CNC Dude (Feb 23, 2014)

David Kirtley said:


> Hey, he's having fun. I have a high tolerance to amateur videos. I subscribed. You never know what you will pick up.



Thanks for subscribing! I am not the ultimate expert on these topics, but I will definitely do my best to share the techniques I have been able to pick up here and there.


----------



## sinebar (Feb 23, 2014)

CNC Dude, I'm just jealous. I would be just as happy as you if I had a Tormach!


----------



## Mid Day Machining (Feb 24, 2014)

CNC Dude said:


> Actually, I think the lens deserves an explanation. If I wanted to buy a lens assembly from my laser distributor the cost came to something like $560 + tax and S&H. But then I found I could buy just the lens on eBay, and from China, for about $23.00. The aluminum came from scrap pieces I had lying around, and the glue... Man, I don't even know how to account for that one. Micro cents?
> 
> Anyway, I just guesstimated at $25.00
> 
> ...



What's really cool about your PCNC 1100 is "it will do those parts and a WHOLE LOT more". I've had mine for 2 1/2 years and its capabilities never cease to amaze me.


----------



## jumps4 (Feb 24, 2014)

I really liked the video and yes CnC is awesome
steve


----------



## Bill C. (Feb 24, 2014)

Ray C said:


> If I were to make a video like that, my wife and kids would probably throw a net over me and call the men in white suits.  In my shop, I screw around like that all the time (when it's safe of course) but, I just don't have the guts to video it....
> 
> I gotta agree with you there Sinebar...  Nothing comes out of my manual mill or lathe for less than 50 bucks (unless it's something really simple).  I'm setting up my 45-CNC mill in response to a job request that pays a couple grand per batch with a guaranteed 6 batches a year...  Pretty simple part but can only be done w/CNC.  Unit price is about $125 per part (unloaded cost).
> 
> ...



Ray,

I recall when I was working for GE they had a press accident when a die setter trainee forgot to remove a strap that holds the die set closed while in storage. When that massage press opened it warped the die set beyond repair.  Since this was a critical part the engineers tried different sources to supply production.  They turned to a CNC Laser to run limited production while a new die set was constructed.  The engineers were impressed with the speed of output and part finish.


----------



## Ray C (Feb 24, 2014)

Bill C. said:


> Ray,
> 
> I recall when I was working for GE they had a press accident when a die setter trainee forgot to remove a strap that holds the die set closed while in storage. When that massage press opened it warped the die set beyond repair.  Since this was a critical part the engineers tried different sources to supply production.  They turned to a CNC Laser to run limited production while a new die set was constructed.  The engineers were impressed with the speed of output and part finish.



Hi Bill,

The part I'm talking about has a shaped contour that's defined with a mathematical formula and it's not really practical/possible to make this with a manual mill.  Estimated mill time on the CNC will be about 40 minutes and, the part will also need heat treating.  Right now, the customer has to send it out to two places.  I got this job by word-of-mouth, carefully estimated my time & materials and bid on it.  He's got about a 9 month supply to hold him over so, I've got a little time to get this worked out.  -Gotta start somewhere.  Pay'n my dues...

Ray


----------



## angelfj1 (Feb 24, 2014)

churchjw said:


> Loved the video.
> 
> Jeff



I did to!  he seems like a very happy guy and good sense of humor!:roflmao:


----------



## Walt (Mar 16, 2014)

If CNC is any less than awesome, it's only because I'm not skilled enough to dive into it. Can't sing worth a hoot either.

Great video.

Walt


----------

